# Paypal/bank question?



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Hi,

Can I just ask if this has happened to anyone else? I bought something off ebay last week and because my paypal account is empty right now, I have set up to take funds from my bank first and credit card as a back up.

Paypal have just sent me an email to say my bank have denied the transfer  It was only for £8 and there's plenty of money in there anywhay so it's not a funds issue. I've spoken to someone at my bank and they said it will be just a 'technical glitch', but unfortunatly I forgot to ask if I'd be charged for some sort of failed transaction (you know how banks try to charge you for anything these. It's Natwest btw.) It's not my fault, so I won't will I? I can't be bothered phoning again as it took long enough to get through the first time :wall:

Any advice appreciated :thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't think Paypal will charge you a penalty although it's worth a conversation with them because I assume they will have paid the recipient of their funds. If you have set up instant payments, I guess if the bank funding fails, they will take the funds from your backup credit or debit card - have a look at your statement. My backup funding source is the debit card for the bank account my Paypal account is linked to, so if there is no money in my account the debit card payment is not going to go through either :lol:

I'm glad I read this though, it reminded me that when my account was transferred on to the Santander system, I was issued with a new sort code that I'm going to have to link with my Paypal account.


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

Your bank cant charge you for something that is outside of your control.

Providing sufficent funds were availible then you will not incurr any charges from your bank. Not sure if paypal will/can charge.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Thankyou chaps :thumb:

Yes, the payment went through okay as paypal just went to my back up of the credit card for the funds which is fine. I'll just be wary of paying for anything on ebay again and opting to fund it from my bank as if it's just been put down to a 'processing error/technical glitch' as I've been told, then there's every chance it'll happen again. I'll have to bring this up the next time I visit my branch.

Cheers


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Was Your bank account verified ? This is done by Paypal depositing 2 very small amounts into Your bank account Then You log into Your paypal account and fill in the boxes telling them the dates and ammounts. That then should ensure money can be transfered to and frow without problems. HTH.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

My OH had the same issue, she is with LloydsTSB. Got an email to say the bank had refused it. She did have her card associated and they used that as "backup" instead.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> Was Your bank account verified ? This is done by Paypal depositing 2 very small amounts into Your bank account Then You log into Your paypal account and fill in the boxes telling them the dates and ammounts. That then should ensure money can be transfered to and frow without problems. HTH.


Yes, all that was done a long time ago :thumb:

It probably is just a one off and an internal error with the bank as I was told, but I've lost confidence in it now. Nevermind, not a big problem.



Midlands Detailing said:


> My OH had the same issue, she is with LloydsTSB. Got an email to say the bank had refused it. She did have her card associated and they used that as "backup" instead.


Exactly the same scenario as me than, and she didn't incur any charged from either the bank or paypal I assume?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

No charge from the bank for returning it. Not sure about PayPal. I don't think so though.

Are you with LloydsTSB?


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Use paypal all the time never had an issue before, must have just been one of those one off things.
Why did they not just take payment from your back up source?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Midlands Detailing said:


> No charge from the bank for returning it. Not sure about PayPal. I don't think so though.
> 
> Are you with LloydsTSB?


No, Natwest. Thanks for the info 



DasArab said:


> Use paypal all the time never had an issue before, must have just been one of those one off things.
> Why did they not just take payment from your back up source?


They did - they went to my back up of the credit card and it was fine after that, in fact I've got the item today :thumb:.


----------

